# Is Eggs in a Basket authentic British breakfast?



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

First, I thought they are called "toads in a hole", but apparently that's bangers in yorkshire pudding. I remember my mom making what she called "toads in a hole" a couple of times when I was a kid. I started making them for us a couple of years ago; the dh and ds love them. Then we saw "V for Vendetta" and "eggy" in a basket was featured. I thought, cool, it's a British breakfast thing!

Now I found Eggs in a Basket and found, of all things, that the dish's presence in "V for Vendetta" was one of the reasons Alan Moore removed his name from the movie.

I guess the movie inspired many people to make the dish.

It wasn't clear to me what he's complaining about. Is this dish British or not?


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I'm british and the only place I've ever come across this is my mums LLL cook book. Although I think they were called UFOs (unitendified frying objects)

I love toad inb the hole though, I may have to make that for dinner.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*never heard of it







: heard of toad in the hole though sausages in a giant yorkshire pud







*


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

We call it "egg in a hole"









I think I'm going to start calling it "egg in a basket" though. That's cute.

Interesting about V for Vendetta.


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

We call them egg breads. My mom always made them. Don't know about the heritage though because this is the woman who makes Bangers and Mash - Pan fried Kielbasa in sweetened Steel Cut Oats.







Best breakfast in the world, regardless of the name!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I dont care what they are called. All I know is they are yummy!


----------



## DebraStorm (Aug 18, 2004)

I've been making those for years & got the recipe from DH's very American aunt. We always called them Sunshine Toast. I actually saw them last night on the Discovery Health Channel National Body Challenge website. I was surprised to see that they called it Sunshine Toast as well!









ETA: I was just looking at the various names they listed! Sunshine toast was on there! And some of those names given are pretty cute!


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

i always thought they were Scottish. probably cause the only person i know IRL who makes them is my grandmother, and she calls them "Scottish eggs"


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Debra those names _are_ cute! Actually some of them are kind of weird.

Pregnant toast
Baby in the well
Yellow A******
and there are some worse than that







:

I like one-eyed sailor sandwich and cowboy eggs

. . . now I'm hungry for eggs . . .


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

My mom always called them Egg-In-A-Frame. I had two for lunch yesterday. Yummy!


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

We call them "eggs in the basket" and I know my great great grandmother made them for my grandmother, who made them for my mom, who made them for me, and I now make them for my daughter. They're pretty standard breakfast around here. And we're from the deep South.


----------



## DebraStorm (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rowdypea* 
Debra those names _are_ cute! Actually some of them are kind of weird.

Pregnant toast
Baby in the well
Yellow A******
and there are some worse than that







:

I like one-eyed sailor sandwich and cowboy eggs

. . . now I'm hungry for eggs . . .

I saw those! Who came up with those?







: And I'm craving eggs now, too!


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeannie81* 
i always thought they were Scottish. probably cause the only person i know IRL who makes them is my grandmother, and she calls them "Scottish eggs"

Hmmm... I know them as eggs in a basket. Scotch eggs are boilded eggs in sausage meat with breadcrumbs around them. But they might be different from Scottish eggs (which I have never heard of).


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

My DH is of Scotish decent and grew up in Belfast, Northern Ireland and they had them -- with a broiled tomato on the side.

I don't know what he calls them.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

That's one of my favorite breakfasts. I eat it most mornings.







No idea where it originated, but I know my mom made it for us as kids. Her parents are Irish and German.

We call it Birdie in the Window.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uccomama* 
Hmmm... I know them as eggs in a basket. Scotch eggs are boilded eggs in sausage meat with breadcrumbs around them. But they might be different from Scottish eggs (which I have never heard of).


dh makes scotch eggs too..... yummy









i like egg in bread too, whatever its called







:


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

My half German/half British Grandma used to make them for us, and called them toad in a hole.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........maybe that's what we'll have for dinner tonight!


----------



## rosie_plus_one (Aug 11, 2005)

I actually had this for breakfast this morning, for the first time in probably 5+ years. I've always called in Egg in a Nest. My coworker had no idea what I was doing and thought it was really weird.


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

I had eggs in a basket all my childhood. I made some for 3yo DD recently and called them by name, instead of just saying eggs and toast like I usually would, and she got so excited, went and found a basket, and insisted we transport them from stove to table in the basket when we were done, LOL.

I'm american. Oh, and DH has a different name than eggs in a basket, but I don't recall what it is. He's also from the same general region that I am.


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

i never heard of it before


----------



## Lambsauce (Nov 13, 2006)

I think I read an article just after V for Vendetta came out about how it is most definitely not a British breakfast... I wouldn't know where to find it now, though.
Great movie, though. Even better comic.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Okay, the impression I get is that egg fried in a piece of toast, whatever it's called, is known on both sides of the pond. And Alan Moore needs to lighten up.


----------



## ***Heather*** (Sep 28, 2006)

I used to eat these when I was little. We called them Popeyes.







We used to take the cutout piece and dip it in the egg yolk. That is, till I was about 10 and got grossed out about uncooked food. When the eggs were half cooked, (liquidy yolks) we called them dippy eggs.







As in, "Mom, I want dippy eggs!" or "How do you want your eggs?' Answer: "Dippy!". We were so weird.


----------



## snoodess (Apr 30, 2003)

How weird! We made this for breakfast just this very morning!

From the Wiki stub, this one had me giggling:

_Toasty Eggerton_

Sounds like something I would make up

Plus these had me rolling...









_Scottish pizza_
_yolk doughnut_
_Humpty in the wall_


----------

